

Crunchbase now has an API - auston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/crunchbase-now-has-an-api-so-grab-our-data

======
dottertrotter
PG, If you could add a "Working On" or "Working For" element to our user
profiles, or if everyone decided on a standard format, we could create a nice
little widget with the Crunchbase API.

